# verdade fadada



## Eugenio167

¿Que significa? verdade fadada


----------



## transparente

Será portugués?


----------



## ILT

Hola Eugenio:

Bienvenido al foro. Para poderte ayudar y evitar tener que estar adivinando, es necesario que nos brindes algo de contexto. ¿Estás seguro de que estas palabras están en español? ¿Cuál es la frase completa?

Te esperamos.


----------



## Vanda

Eugênio, sem contexto, diria que é português.
Fadada quer dizer predestinada. Então fica fácil: verdad predestinada!


----------



## Tomby

Verdade predestinada y *fatal*.
Não esqueçamos que "fado" provem do latim _fatum_ (entre várias acepções, destino funesto). 
Eis as estrofes iniciais do fado "Fado de cada um" (Letra da Sílvia Tavares): 
Bem pensado 
Todos temos nosso fado 
E quem nasce mal fadado 
melhor fado não terá.

Em espanhol a palavra "fadado" não existe, mas julgo que poderíamos traduzir estes versos usando-a:
_Bien pensado _
_todos tenemos nuestro fado _
_y quien nace mal fadado _[quien nace con mala estrella]
_mejor fado no tendrá._


----------



## jazyk

Fadado = hadado (tão fácil  )


----------



## Cecilio

Olá a todos! Parece ser uqe la palabra "hadado" existe en español, pero es una palabra bastante rara, y no tiene ni mucho menos el valor expresivo que puede tener en portugués. Existe otra palabra, no tan rara: "malhadado"; en este caso, el significado es más bien negativo (seún el Diccionario de la Academia: "infeliz", "desgraciado", "desventurado".


----------



## Tomby

Concordo contigo Cecilio, praticamente podemos afirmar que _hadado_ não existe em espanhol. Nunca ouvi na linguagem actual usar esta palavra, talvez nalguma obra literária dos século XVI o XVII. Actualmente usa-se, entre outras, _desgraciado_ ou _desafortunado_, sei lá.


----------



## transparente

También tenemos "hado", destino, suerte.  Se usa poco. La he encontrado en poesía.

Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

Mas "fadada" pode não ter uma conotação negativa na expressão que o Eugenio citou. Pode ser apenas "verdade predestinada". Depende do contexto.


----------



## Eugenio167

Hola a todos:

El texto está en portugués en el libro "Por una historia do riso na Idade Media" de José Rivair Macedo y dice "Aristoteles revelava uma verdade fadada a resistir as vicissitudes do tempo".

¿Cual es la traducción en español o inglés?


----------



## Outsider

Ah, então quer dizer "uma verdade *destinada* a resistir às vicissitudes do tempo". Talvez isto já o ajude a chegar à resposta.


----------



## jazyk

> Olá a todos! Parece ser uqe la palabra "hadado" existe en español, pero es una palabra bastante rara, y no tiene ni mucho menos el valor expresivo que puede tener en portugués. Existe otra palabra, no tan rara: "malhadado"; en este caso, el significado es más bien negativo (seún el Diccionario de la Academia: "infeliz", "desgraciado", "desventurado".


Mas nem em português é comum fadado, especialmente verdade fadada, mas que existe, existe.


----------



## Eugenio167

Gracias a todos, fue una gran ayuda, si hasta el lenguage nativo a veces es dificil, más aún si es extranjero.

E.


----------

